# Sơn mịn là gì? Sơn mịn có những đặc điểm nào?



## sonecofive (23/8/21)

Sơn mịn nội thất chắc hẳn không còn quá xa lạ với các hộ gia đình hiện nay. Với bề mặt mịn, giá cả hợp lý cùng với khả năng chống bám bụi bề mặt vượt trội mang đến cho bạn có những trải nghiệm lý tưởng trong chính ngôi nhà của mình. Vậy bạn đã thực sự hiểu hết về sơn mịn nội thất nói chung hay *sơn mịn của ECO FIVE* nói riêng hay chưa? Nếu chưa thì hãy cùng theo chân chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay sau đây nhé.

*Sơn mịn nội thất là gì?*
Sơn mịn nội thất là sản phẩm sơn kinh tế có bề mặt phẳng, mịn và được sử dụng cho khu vực nội thất. Đặc điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm này là giá thành tương đối tốt nhưng chất lượng vượt trội. Bạn đừng nhầm lẫn sơn mịn nội thất với sơn cỏ, sơn kém chất lượng nhé. Đây là hai loại sơn khác nhau hoàn toàn đấy nhé. Một số đặc điểm phân loại sơn cỏ và sơn kinh tế bạn hay nhầm lẫn đó là:


Về giá thành: giá của sơn kinh tế và sơn cỏ cách nhau không nhiều, chỉ hơn nhau một chút. Và tất nhiên là giá sơn kinh tế sẽ cao hơn sơn cỏ rồi. Nhưng khoảng chênh giá không nhiều nên nhiều người dễ bị nhầm giữa sơn kinh tế và sơn cỏ.





Sơn mịn nội thất là gì?​
Về thương hiệu: sơn cỏ là những loại sản phẩm sơn nhái, sơn kém chất lượng, hoặc giả mạo một thương hiệu khác trên thị trường. Là loại sơn không có bảo hộ và chứng nhận nhãn hiệu. Ngược lại sơn kinh tế là sản phẩm của một công ty sơn nước nào đó trên thị trường và đã được công nhận. Đây là nguyên nhân khiến nhiều người dễ nhầm lẫn nhất.
Chất lượng sản phẩm: cả hai loại sơn đều có bề mặt mịn, nhưng độ mịn của sơn kinh tế thì vượt trội hơn hẳn.
Ngoài ra còn một số đặc điểm khác nữa giúp bạn phân biệt sơn kinh tế và sơn giả trên thị trường. Bạn có thể tìm hiểu rõ hơn tại đây.
*Những điểm nổi bật của sơn mịn nội thất bạn cần nhớ*
Sơn mịn nội thất là dòng sản phẩm *sơn kinh tế của ECO FIVE* hướng đến nhóm khách hàng tầm thấp, nguồn kinh tế hạn hẹp nhưng vẫn muốn sử dụng sơn nhà có chất lượng. Để bảo vệ tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà của mình. Những ưu điểm nổi bật mà sơn mịn nội thất mang đến cho bạn đó là:

*Giá cả hấp dẫn*
Nếu so với các sản phẩm sơn cao cấp thì sơn kinh tế có giá vô cùng hấp dẫn. Với sản phẩm này thì bạn không cần lo lắng về vấn đề kinh tế. Nếu bạn có nguồn kinh tế hạn hẹp thì đây chính là sản phẩm sinh ra để dành cho bạn. Nhưng bạn đừng nghĩ giá thấp thì sản phẩm không chất lượng nhé. Đến với sơn mịn nội thất bạn được trải nghiệm sản phẩm chất lượng vượt trội, giá cả lại siêu hời đấy nhé.

*Bề mặt mịn, khả năng bám dính tốt*





Đặc điểm sơn mịn nội thất​Như cái tên của sơn, sản phẩm mang đến cho bạn bề mặt mịn, phẳng khác xa hoàn toàn với cảm giác thô ráp của mặt tường vữa trát. Đặc biệt khả năng bám dính bề mặt vượt trội giúp tăng tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Tuy nhiên bạn nên nhớ là thi công đúng quy trình thì mới có thể đem đến khả năng bám dính tốt nhất nhé. Từ khâu làm sạch bề mặt, bả, sơn lót cho đến lớp sơn cuối cùng thì hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn thi công đúng và đủ. Sơn mịn nội là khâu thi công cuối cùng trong quá trình thi công của bạn. Bạn nên nhớ các khâu thi công để có thể tự tay sơn nhà mình hoặc có thể theo dõi xem thợ có làm đủ và đúng cho nhà của bạn không nhé.

*Quá trình thi công đơn giản*
Không cầu kì về vật dụng thi công, bạn chỉ cần những vật dụng hết sức đơn giản như con lăn, chổi sơn,.. là bạn đã có thể tiến hành thi công sơn cho ngôi nhà của mình. Chỉ bằng những vật dụng hết phổ thông đã mang đến cho bạn lớp sơn hoàn mỹ rồi đấy nhé.

*Màu sắc đa dạng, độ bền màu cao*





Bảng màu sơn đa dạng​Đến với sơn mịn nội thất của *ECO FIVE* với hơn 1000 màu. Bạn có thể thỏa sức tô điểm, tạo màu cho chính tổ ấm của mình. Hãy sử dụng những màu mình yêu thích để tạo cảm giác thoải mái trong chính căn nhà của mình. Tuy nhiên bạn nên nhớ là hãy chọn gam màu phù hợp cho từng không gian; để không gây cảm giác nhàm chán đấy nhé. Luôn nhớ cho mình nguyên tắc đó là không sử dụng quá 3 màu sắc trong một không gian để không làm mất bố cục cho chính căn phòng của mình.

*An toàn cho sức khỏe*
Với bất kì một sản phẩm nào khi dùng cho gia đình thì yếu tố an toàn cho sức khỏe rất cần được quan tâm. Với sơn thì ngoài chất lượng sản phẩm thì hàm lượng VOC cũng rất cần được quan tâm. Nếu hàm lượng này vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép sẽ gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe người dùng; cũng như là môi trường sống. Đặc biệt với những người có tiền sử về bệnh hô hấp thì cần đặc biệt quan tâm đến vấn đề này. Để tham khảo các sản phẩm sơn an toàn và thân thiện với môi trường, bạn có thể tham khảo tại đây.

*Mua sơn mịn nội thất đạt chuẩn tại đâu?*
Khi mà ngày càng nhiều các hành động làm giả, nhái sản phẩm trên thị trường; thì việc lựa chọn cho mình một nhãn sơn uy tín, chất lượng; giá cả hợp lý là vô cùng cần thiết. Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu sơn khiến bạn khó lựa chọn. Chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn một loại sơn đang được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn đó là *sơn ECO FIVE*.






Mua sơn mịn nội thất đạt chuẩn tại đâu?​Được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại với đội ngũ nhà nghiên cứu dày dặn kinh nghiệm; cho ra đời những sản phẩm chất lượng cho người tiêu dùng. Với hệ thống phân phối phủ khắp cả nước; nên bạn có thể đặt hàng tại bất kỳ khu vực nào thuận tiện cho bạn. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể đặt hàng trực tiếp thông qua số hotline 0961849219 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ một cách nhanh nhất.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​


----------

